

Linux #1 Operating System in Hollywood - hhm
http://www.linuxmovies.org/

======
jsjenkins168
Can anyone confirm this is true? I find it surprising that Linux is widely
used for production-type work.

What programs are used? I'm a bit skeptical when the author doesn't mention
any specifics.

EDIT: Assortment of linux film production applications available, apparently:
<http://www.linuxmovies.org/software.html>

------
kevinl
It's not enough!

